# Still learning about IBS



## DC39 (Jun 5, 2003)

Hello everyone, I'm still learning every day about IBS. Just reading some of your letters, and comments, have been very informative to me! Now that I'm not working, I am very angry, upset that this has come into my life at 39.Frustrated that all the tests, endoscopy, colonoscopy, scans, barium swallows, and all the doctors I've seen, and medications I've taken since this started almost 6 mths. ago, only have actually felt good for a few weeks. I'm lonely, and afraid to make any long term plans. Well, let me get off my pity party!







I go back to my GI doctor Monday, hopefully he has something positive for me since he got some more results from tests I had run last week, and a new antidepressant my Psych. put me on. Thanks again to you all for your info. and reply. I look forward to hearing from you soon!Thanks,Denise or (Parachutes15###msn.com)


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Hi Denise and welcome to the board. I'm about your age (40) and have been suffering from IBS since 1988. Sounds like you had to quit or leave a job due to IBS? That is a bummer. Stick around and keep reading and you will learn a lot. Hopefully, your doc will have some ideas for you and the anti depressant should help get any anxiety under control.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Welcome, Denise... I think you'll find that this board is filled with intelligent, compassionate, and caring people as well as tons of ideas to help you through your stress.Evie


----------

